# Gotta Have a New Tacops After Seeing it at SHOT



## SargeC4 (Dec 2, 2017)

I gotta have one now. [MEDIA=youtube]17xwG8YsXns[/MEDIA] [URL]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

